# Dog Box for pick up



## yellow lab smokey (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello, I would appreciate any direction regarding my search for a single dog, dog box which I want to use in the back of my open pick up truck. 
I am leaning toward two companies making fiberglass boxes, based on lightweight to move in and out of truck regularly. I am in the Northeast and am concerned with the ability to regulate temperature. 
One last question, do I leave all vents open all the time while driving to avoid exhaust fumes from affecting my pup? 
Thanks for all input, I guess its obvious this is my first pup to be transported in this manner. Thanks


----------



## Lonetree Lab (Oct 26, 2009)

While they aren't fiberglass or high impact plastic, the Patriot Deluxe dog boxes are some of the best on the market. Their website alludes to their being well insulated, which will be important in your climate. I believe their website is www.patriotdogboxes.com. Good luck on choosing a brand.


----------



## K.Bolan (Feb 1, 2008)

Take a look at http://www.owens-pro.com/


----------



## brent mccoy (Dec 23, 2008)

I would suggest looking at www.bittercreekhunting.com. I am having a custom two hole made right now. They are very easy two work with. Although you may only have one dog right now, look toward the future. They can make anything you want and very competive on pricing. I always leave a vent craked open even in the coldest of weather. Insulation has a big role in that as well. Hope I was of some help. Good luck in your search.


----------

